# Slovak and Czech: genitive ending in a and in u



## jazyk

Dobrý deň,

všimol som si, že v slovenčine je viac príkladov druhého pádu neživotných podstatných mien na _a_ ako v češtine: duba, mosta, nosa atd. Moja otázka pre tých, ktorí znajú oba jazyky, je, či sú podobné slová, ktoré majú _u_ v slovenčine a _a_ v češtine.

Možno toto vlákno môže inšpirovať tých ľudí.


----------



## francisgranada

V slovenčine je veľa podst. mien (ide o vzor "dub"), kde sa v hovorenej reči v genitíve vyskytuje tak koncovka *-a* ako _*-u*_ v tom istom slove, a to dokonca aj v prípade "dub" a "most" (pričom, pokiaľ viem, výrazy ako napr. "narazil do dub*u*", "výstavba most*u*" sú považované za nespisovné). Zároveň existuje tendencia, v zmysle ktorej sa preferuje alebo prevláda *-a* oproti *-u* v slovách slovanského pôvodu alebo v slovách zdomácnelých. 

Z lingvistického hľadiska je to zaujímavá otázka a zdá sa mi, že presahuje rámec češtiny a slovenčiny, tzn. bolo by zaujímavé porovnať aj ostatne slovanské jazyky, resp. nájsť prípadné "izoglosy" pokiaľ také existujú ...

Odhliadnuc od toho, čo je považované za spisovné a čo nie, zdá sa mi, že asi nebude veľa takých príkladov (momentálne mi neprichádza na um žiaden ...) kedy by v slovenčine bolo jednoznačne -u a v češtine -a. Počkajme ale aj na odpovede iných ...


----------



## jazyk

> Z lingvistického hľadiska je to zaujímavá otázka a zdá sa mi, že  presahuje rámec češtiny a slovenčiny, tzn. bolo by zaujímavé porovnať aj  ostatne slovanské jazyky, resp. nájsť prípadné "izoglosy" pokiaľ také  existujú ...


Poľština má oveľa viac prípadov ako čeština a slovenčina, kde sa používa _a_. Na stránke 71 knihy A Grammar of Contemporary Polish sa hovorí o výbere medzi obidvoma koncovkami. Ruština, srbochorvátčina a slovinčina vždy používajú _a_. Macedónčina a bulharčina takmer nemajú pády.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> ... Na stránke 71 knihy A Grammar of Contemporary Polish sa hovorí o výbere medzi obidvoma koncovkami ...



Naozaj zaujímavé, pripomína mi situáciu v slovenčine ... Nikdy som sa s tou problematikou nezaoberal, takže mám otázku: existuje aj v češtine "dilema" alebo "neistota", prípadne možnosť voľby medzi -a/-u v niektorých prípadoch? (na úrovni nárečovej určite, ale či aj v "bežnej" češtine ...)


----------



## jazyk

Ja by som povedal, že obecne nie, ale sú niektoré slová, ktoré môžu mať buď _a_ alebo _u_ v genitíve.


----------



## francisgranada

Pokiaľ sa týka slovenčiny, zdá sa mi, že v niektorých prípadoch sa nejedná len o spontánnu možnosť voľby (už či je spisovná alebo nie), ale v niektorých prípadoch voľba závisí aj od situácie. Napr. osobne by som povedal "výstavba mostu" ale "spadol z mosta"... 

Aby som nebol zle pochopený: hovorím za seba a netvrdím, že to platí na celom slovenskom jazykovom území. Zaujímalo by ovšem, či takáto diferenciácia existuje aj obecne, prípadne či má "oporu" aj v spisovnej slovenčine ...


----------



## jazyk

> Napr. osobne by som povedal "výstavba mostu" ale "spadol z mosta"...


To ma presvedčuje. Možno pretože _z mosta_ má význam lokálu, ktorý sa nevidí v syntagme _výstavba mostu_. To mi pripomína niečo, čo existuje v češtine.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> ... Možno pretože _z mosta_ má význam lokálu, ktorý sa nevidí v syntagme _výstavba mostu_. To mi pripomína niečo, čo existuje v češtine.



V tej chvíli neviem, či to platí obecne, ale každopádne je to dobrý postreh (aspoň podľa mňa). Myslel som na niečo  podobné aj ja, že totiž genitív v slovanských jazykoch niekedy má "lokatívnu" (alebo aj "ablatívnu") funkciu v závislosti od použitej predložky (ovšem lokál od podst. mena _most _je "(na) moste" ... )

Summa summarum, základná otázka je asi takáto: Aký je pôvod (alebo etymológia/história) koncoviek _*-a*_ a *-u* v slovanských genitívoch v prípade neživotných podst. mien muž. rodu?


----------



## jazyk

> (ovšem lokál od podst. mena _most _je "(na) moste" ... )


Napsal som _lokál_, lebo ten človek, ktorý spadol z mosta, sa nachádzal na moste, a to samo by sa nemohlo povedať o _výstavbe mostu_. Ale súhlasím, že _ablatív _je lepšie slovo.


----------



## werrr

francisgranada said:


> Summa summarum, základná otázka je asi takáto: Aký je pôvod (alebo etymológia/história) koncoviek _*-a*_ a *-u* v slovanských genitívoch v prípade neživotných podst. mien muž. rodu?


V češtině to souvisí s rozpadem staročeského vzoru *chlap *(gen. chlapa) do dvou vzorů dle životnosti. Životná jména si ponechala původní koncovku -a (dnešní vzor *pán*), neživotná jména se vyčlenila pomocí koncovky -u (dnešní vzor *hrad*).

Rozpad ovšem nebyl dokonalý. Některá hojně užívaná slova (_les, dvůr, kout, chléb..._), mnohá pomístní slova (srov._ Správa vojenského újezdu _a_ Jeníšek z Újezda_) a některé přípony (_-ík, -ek, -ín, -ov_...) po dlouhou dobu vzdorovaly a ponechaly si původní koncovku -a. Některá slova vzdorují dodnes.

U některých slov pak došlo k významovému rozlišení (_klín_ jako část těla nebo v jiném významu...), ať už dokonalému nebo jen v četnosti užití v daném významu. Snad právě hojný výskyt koncovky -a v pomístních názvech posílil příznačnost této koncovky pro označení místa (tvar _rybníka_ je běžnější ve spojení s předložkou _do_ než s předložkou _bez_).


----------



## jazyk

To potvrdzuje Werrrovo vyjadrenie o _rybníku_.


----------



## bibax

> Summa summarum, základná otázka je asi takáto: Aký je pôvod (alebo etymológia/história) koncoviek -a a -u v slovanských genitívoch v prípade neživotných podst. mien muž. rodu?


Původ koncovek -a a -u:

O-kmenová podst. jména měla v genitivu sing. výhradně koncovku -a: chlapa, duba, oráča, meča, Juřia (to poslední je jo-kmen) atd. Sem patří i o-kmenová podst. jména stř. rodu: gen. sing. města, mořa, stavenia (to poslední je jo-kmen).

U-kmenová podst. jména měla v genitivu sing. koncovku -u: synu, domu, medu ...

Skloňování vzoru syn ve staročeštině (pouze pro vážné zájemce!):

Singulár:

N. syn 
G. synu
D. synovi
A. syn
V. synu!
L. synu
I. synem

Duál:

N. syny
G. synú, synovú
D. synma
A. syny
L. synú, synovú
I. synma

Plurál:

N. synové
G. synóv
D. synem
A. syny
L. synech
I. synmi

Časem vzory chlap a syn splynuly, ale rozdílně pro životná a neživotná jména. Všimněte si také akus. sing. chlap, syn; později ho nahradil gen. sing. chlapa, syna, ale jen u živ. Původní akusativ nám zůstal jen v "probůh", "na kůň" a snad ještě v nějakých příslovečných spojeních.

Zdroj: Historická mluvnice českého jazyka snadno a rychle pro poštovní doručovatele.

BTW, latina má také o-kmeny (dominus, templum) a u-kmeny (spiritus, quercus, sensus). Dominus má abl. sing. domino; spiritus má abl. sing. spiritu.


----------



## Sobakus

In Russian there's a Partitive case, which can be used in place of Genetive when some part or amount of something is meant:
много дыму vs запах дыма
 отрезать хлебу vs отказаться от хлеба

It's also used for abstract nouns with a meaning of amount:
нагонять страху vs не знать страха


----------



## francisgranada

Szia Bibax, výstižnejšia a jednoduchšia odpoveď snáď ani nie je možná ... Complimenti!

Tá "oscilácia" medzi *-a* a *-u* existuje aj v slovenčine a v polštine. Čiže vyvstáva otázka: jedná sa o spoločné "dedičstvo" alebo "črtu" západoslov. jazykov, alebo skôr o nezávislý jav v týchto jazykoch? 

(Tzn. keď spoločná črta, tak už aj v staročeštine by mala byť "patrná" tá "oscilácia" ...)


----------

